# صور نادرة لقبلة يهوذا اثناء تسليمة المسيح



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2009)

تابع​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2009)

تابع​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2009)

تابع​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2009)

تابع​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2009)

ودمتم بود​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر لتعبك اخي ولم

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتير يا وليم على الصور


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أبريل 2009)

ميررررررسى على الصور يا وليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (30 أبريل 2009)

*موقف كان صعب قوى على ربنا

ميرسى ليك
اول مرة فعلا اشوفهم
*


----------



## lovely dove (30 أبريل 2009)

مرسي كتير ياوليم علي الصور الجميلة 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مايو 2009)

*صور اول مرة اشوفها
مرسيه ليك وليم​*


----------



## وليم تل (3 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوكى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## SALVATION (5 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتييير وليم_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## rana1981 (5 مايو 2009)

*شكرا وليم عالصور 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا فيتا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر على الصور
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك​*_​


----------



## cross of jesus (6 مايو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك يلا وليم

على الصور الجميله

يسوع يملا قلبك​*


----------



## وليم تل (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا بيبو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## amad_almalk (13 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىى علي الصور


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## اني بل (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على المجهود الرائع والصور المعبرة ...ربنا يجعل من القبلة التي نطبعها لآخرين تنم عن محبة لا خيانة ...


----------



## وليم تل (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا روكا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 مايو 2009)

*صور جمييلة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## نيرو (30 مايو 2009)

فعلا صور نادرة
شكرا وليم تل


----------



## وليم تل (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا تونى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2009)

شكرا رنا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Rosetta (5 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووووووووووور يا وليم ..
الرب يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## just member (8 يونيو 2009)

*كلها جميلة يا وليم*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا سيمون
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*حلوين اوى اوى 
مرسى ياوليم
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_

_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا  cross of jesus
على مرورك العطر ونأمل تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا عماد
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (7 يوليو 2009)

حقا انتى الاروع
جورجينا
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سندريلا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

حلوة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## marmora jesus (22 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 
*بصراحة دي اكتر صورة عجبتني لان فيها المسيح في نفس اللحظة اللي بيشفي فيها عبد رئيس الكهنه كان وقتها يهوذا بيقبله علشا يسلمه وده اللي احنا بنعمله فيه دايما بيكون هو بيساعدنا وفي نفس اللحظة بنطعنه في ضهره*

*ميرسي ليك علي الصور الجميلة وانا فعلا اول مرة اشوفها*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*مرسي كتير علي الصور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا نيرو
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ريد روز
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Boutros Popos (6 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود جامد جدا يا وليم 
ميرسى لمجهودك​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا نفرتارى
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## maroo maroo (28 سبتمبر 2009)

صور حلووووو اووووى
ميرسى لتعبك
ربناااااااا يباااااركك


----------



## النهيسى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

* صـــــــــــــــــــــــور

رائـــــــــــــــــــعـــه


ممــــــــيزه




شــكـــرا



العـــدرا    تبـــاركــــك​*


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا الك عالصور
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا كوك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا هابى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## zama (5 أكتوبر 2009)

أ/ وليم ..

بجد صور حلوة و نادرة ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## dodo jojo (6 أكتوبر 2009)

كتيييييير حلوييييييييين شكرااااا خاااااااااالص


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ملاك
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## bant el mase7 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

أين الصور؟


----------



## bant el mase7 (19 نوفمبر 2009)

عاوزة اشوف الصور


----------



## وليم تل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مرمورة
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مراميرو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## just member (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*صور اكتير حلوة 
شكرا اكتير 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك
*​


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا بطرس
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مارو مارو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ستيفان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا" على الصورالروعة​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا النهيسى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ارووجة
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (24 ديسمبر 2009)

صور جميلة يا وليم تثبت ضعفنا وخيانتنا للرب​


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

صور رائعة لقصة اروع


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا مينا مجدى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------

